# Solved: Google search works, but no other websites ?



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

encountered strange issue.

2 computers (desktop + laptop) connected via cross-over Ethernet cable.
Both Windows XP SP3

local networking works fine, copy files from one another.
The desktop has WIFI, shared via the Ethernet.

On the laptop, i can open Firefox and get default search page, i can search, a find any thing i want, when i want to actually click and go to another website, it never happens. It loads and loads...

what's happening ? the search is snappy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a firewall issue of some kind. Have you disabled ALL firewalls to see if that changes the behavior?

Let's see this.

Open a command prompt and type: *PING acronis.com*

Do you get a reply?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

i did ping that. perfect ping. also i was able to open this in Firefox !
Weird.
when i try like santafe.com - i cannot load the page !

i tried the firewall disabled and enabled - same behavior.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try the *TRACERT santafe.com* and tell us what you get.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

C:\Documents and Settings\Erik De Proost>tracert santafe.com

Tracing route to santafe.com [70.32.72.108]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms melinda.mshome.net [192.168.0.1]
2 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms 192.168.1.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 9 ms 9 ms 18 ms ge-1-2-ur01.santafe.nm.albuq.comcast.net [68.85.
224.173]
5 13 ms 11 ms 12 ms te-7-2-ar01.albuquerque.nm.albuq.comcast.net [68
.86.182.217]
6 29 ms 23 ms 23 ms te-0-6-0-4-cr01.denverqwest.co.ibone.comcast.net
[68.86.91.25]
7 25 ms 31 ms 22 ms pos-0-10-0-0-cr01.denver.co.ibone.comcast.net [6
8.86.86.22]
8 22 ms 21 ms 21 ms te-4-3.car2.Denver1.Level3.net [4.79.82.53]
9 26 ms 37 ms 34 ms ae-31-51.ebr1.Denver1.Level3.net [4.68.107.30]
10 22 ms 22 ms 31 ms ae-1-100.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net [4.69.132.38]
11 46 ms 45 ms 48 ms ae-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.62]
12 47 ms 44 ms 46 ms ae-1-100.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.114]

13 98 ms 101 ms 101 ms ae-2-2.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.70]

14 100 ms 107 ms 108 ms ae-72-72.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
50]
15 252 ms 303 ms 227 ms ae-24-79.car4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.70
]
16 102 ms 98 ms 102 ms WBS-CONNECT.car4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.79.17
0.226]
17 100 ms 99 ms 99 ms cr01-1-1.iad1.net2ez.com [65.97.48.254]
18 98 ms 100 ms 103 ms cust-77.iad1.net2ez.com [65.97.50.2]
19 101 ms 117 ms 125 ms static-70-32-64-250.mtsvc.net [70.32.64.250]
20 99 ms 103 ms 102 ms vz305.mediatemple.net [70.32.72.5]
21 98 ms 100 ms 98 ms santafe.com [70.32.72.108]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Erik De Proost>

i don't understand this. trace comple, but Firefox will not load the page!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you open any website after booting into Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Same deal in SAFE mode. Very weird.

if it would be consistent, but as mentioned above, for some reason this site works: *acronis.com - *all the pages work fine.

But other sites i try: yahoo.com, santafe.com and other just DON'T LOAD!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset IE to defaults: Reset IE8 to Installation Defaults


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

joecool99 said:


> Same deal in SAFE mode. Very weird.
> 
> if it would be consistent, but as mentioned above, for some reason this site works: *acronis.com - *all the pages work fine.
> 
> But other sites i try: yahoo.com, santafe.com and other just DON'T LOAD!


You did boot into Safe Mode *with Networking* right? Not just in Safe Mode?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes. w/ Networking.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read *THIS*.

Enter these settings exactly as showed in the link:

Prefered DNS server: *208.67.222.222*

Alternate DNS server: *208.67.220.220*


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm using latest FIREFOX. IE is crap.

will do the DNS tomorrow and report the results.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

the DNS didn't help....
never came across this WEIRD behavior ???


C:\Documents and Settings\Erik De Proost>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : inspiron
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-1E-9D-7A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Erik De Proost>


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

DHCP should normally be enabled.

Click on Start > Run > type *services.msc*

Locate the DHCP service. Make sure it's Started and Automatic.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

that was only because i set all manually in TCP/IP

even with DHCP enabled and setting only the DNS to 208.... it doesn't work.
With this DNS it won't even load the Firefox default home page with search. So with this setting it doesn't work at all.

When i go back to the original setting with 192.168.0.1 defining DNS and gateway, the Firefox "works" the default page come in and i can search for anything, but without the exception of this website:

*acronis.com

no other sites will load ?!*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.3 (Beta)* of the *HijackThis Installer.* ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​
If you can't download from your computer, try doing it from a working computer and copy the installer to a USB flash drive. Then, plug it into your faulty computer and run the program. HijackThis must be run in Normal Mode.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.3 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:24:41 AM, on 1/14/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\F1U201.401\usbshare.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Visual Health Information\VHI PC-Kits\vhi.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDStore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.valornet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgrWired] C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msci] C:\DOCUME~1\ERIKDE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\200732821499_mcinfo.exe /insfin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: WKCALREM.LNK = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: F1U201.401.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CC367B9E-5E51-45E5-9B6B-3AF720305675}: NameServer = 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe

--
End of file - 5541 bytes


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've found some malware. Today i wiped the entire drive and did a clean install with XP SP3. Installed drives etc. i hooked it up directly to network router via Ethernet, downloaded all updates, patches and installed avtivirus.

Not when i go back and connect it via the cross-over cable with another computer that shares it's WIFI through Ethernet cross-over cable, i do get the same behavior !

Default firefox serach page loads and i can search for anything, but none website will load !!!

Why ? I never came across this.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you having the same problem with Internet Explorer. I know you think it's crap but have you tried it lately?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, i tried IE7 just now. Same "waiting for santafe.com..."

the most bizzare thing is that this website loads immediatelly with no issues at all:

*acronis.com*

i'm about to pull my hair out. WHAT is causing this behavior ? Some HTTP protocol filtering i'm not aware of ?

I've updated BIOS in both computers, latest NIC drivers... no luck

PS: and YES, i've 100% successful pings and tracert finishes route to *santafe.com* (for example)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As a test, can you get anywhere by typing your Web addresses into this Web proxy:

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

I looked into error console in Firefox and i get tons of this:

(not in particular order)
Expected declaration but found "./" Declaration dropped.
Expected declaration but found "./" Skipped to next declaration.
Unknown property "zoom". Declaration dropped.
Error in parsin value for "filter". Declaration dropped.

again, when connected directly to router, this laptop has no Internet issues.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

This site: http://anonymouse.org/
wont even load... but i can ping it 100% IP: 193.200.150.137
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry about that. Should have thought about it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try adding a proxy server to your Firefox or IE settings if you can find one, again as a test.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

well, how do i find one ?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

just to add to the mystery. on the default Firefox home there is the 5 year celebration link, when i click on that, it takes me to:

videos.mozilla.org/.............. and loads .ogv video and i can play it fine !

OMG ! Where the hell is the problem ?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

joecool99 said:


> well, how do i find one ?


There are thousands a free proxy servers on the Web. You need to find one that actually works. That's the tricky part.

A few of the many sites for them:

http://proxylist.sakura.ne.jp/

http://www.samair.ru/proxy/fresh-proxy-list.htm

http://proxy.speedtest.at/proxybyCountry.php?offset=575

http://nntime.com/

http://www.digitalcybersoft.com/ProxyList/fresh-proxy-list.shtml

http://proxy-list.org/en/?pp=any&pt=ae&pc=any&ps=any&submit=Search+Proxy


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

i tried a few, not even the Firefox home page would load...

then found one, the home page loaded and i can search as before, BUT it's very slow (before it's instant) AND even through the proxy i cannot reach the desired target website

man, i really want o figure this out... appreciate your input


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can understand how frustrating this can be. I'll have to think this over a bit more 'cause I'm out of ideas for now.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

mee too. i was really hoping the clean install will solve this.

ps: any logs or config files i can give you to nail this problem ?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If WEP encryption is being used try unencryted. If that works better use WPA(2)-PSK if possible. (Vista sometimes struggles with WEP).

http://winhlp.com/wxnet.htm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The desktop has no such problems, right?


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Unfortunatelly i do not have password access to the Wifi router :-(
The WIFI is WEP protected.

Both computers are XP SP3 with latest updates.

The deskop works 100% fine - it has PCI WG311v3 netger wifi adapter.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have any idea what's causing this bizarre behavior. I also seriously doubt the following will make any difference, but you may want to try it.

Disable ICS, and then bridge the two connections on the desktop. To return to your current configuration just delete the bridge and re-enable ICS on the wireless connection.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tried to bridge the WIFI and ethernet on desktop. even restarted.
But that kills Internet access even on the desktop.

ps: in the meantime, i can see any tabs on google. NEW, MAPS, shopping, images

i just cannot got to any of those sites !! AAAAGGGGRRR


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might need to upgrade your router's firmware. It may be out of date.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, here is more to this.

On the same network, i've another 2 desktops with the same setup, means one has WIFI card and ICS enabled via Ethernet to second desktop. These 2 desktops works fine with internet access... 

so i don't think it's the WIFI router ???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think *Phantom010 *was referring to the problem with the bridge. Some routers have a bug that would try to assign the same IP to both the desktop and laptop and some of these routers have firmware updates that fix it.

In threads here over the years there have been a few cases where a specific router and wireless adapter have the symptom of inability to access specific site(s). Not a router problem and not an adapter problem; just a problem of those two not playing nice together. Your problem reminds me of these instances, but I have not seen it involving ICS. If your problem is of this type then I guess the strange incompatibility would be between the two ethernet cards. You could try swapping laptops to see if the problem goes with the laptop or stays with the desktop or goes away.

I apologize for being too lazy to review the thread now, but have you tried the laptop with a direct ethernet connection to the router?

I believe the possibility of a firewall was raised some time ago. Is there, or was there ever, a non-Windows firewall on either of the machines? If so, please give as many details as you can.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

I should have been smarter tehn this. Both of these: laptop and desktop are DELL. on the support website i updated to latest drivers and BIOS for each particular components, BUT obviously DELL is not keeping up.

i've discovered newer driver for the desktop NIC that SOLVED this bizarre behavior.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't even imagine how a driver caused this!


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Me too. Lesson learned.
Thank you all for standing by me with on this one.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you go it fixed! :up:


----------

